# Thank you Blu_Marlin



## Viper_SA (6/9/16)

What an awesome gesture from @Blu_Marlin 
Received a BF Odin today from him. Awesome pif and he wouldn't hear of me paying for shipping. Thank you very much mate, been after one for ages now.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/9/16)

You are welcome @Viper_SA . No problem at all. I know it`s gone to a good home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (6/9/16)

26 awg Kanthal A1, 8 wraps each, 2.4mm ID. 0.47 ohm and vaping great. Only my 2nd vape on a BF Odin. First one was many moons ago on @shaunnadan Reo Mini. Finally I have one of my own.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin (6/9/16)

And it looks at home on the CoV Wraith

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

